

Apple announces HomeKit, an SDK for controlling your home from your iOS device - julianpye
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2014/06/02/apple-announces-homekit-sdk-controlling-home-ios-device/

======
julianpye
There is not much information yet available, but what I like about this is the
shared security and authentication layer that sits above every device
underneath it. Until now this has been a major headache for everyone. What I
don't like about this is that it favours the announced large hardware
companies that have been working with these specs for quite some time and are
ready to give up parts of their S/W layers, but threatens many smaller H/W
startups that have limited resources and have focused on the S/W experience.

